# Base Layers for wearing under fursuit?



## Bornes (Jan 31, 2015)

I was wondering what you guys wore as base layers under your fursuits? Shirts, pants, balaclava, etc.

I got a pair of pants I'm super happy with: "Heat Out Base Layer Long Johns"

Still working on a long sleeved shirt base layer. I've tried underarmor and champion. Not really hapy with them. The Heat Out version of the shirt fell apart on me on first wear (wtf). 

Balaclava, I got heatgear for my first one. And it's decent. But I was wondering if anything was better.

More specifically, do we REALLY want moisture wicking materials underneath a fursuit? Because then it seems like it wicks the sweat off you and straight into the inside of the fursuit. I'm in the market for a new balaclava right now and I never really thought about it until just now that I might ruin the head, or at least wear it out a lot faster, if I were to wear a moisture wicking balaclava.

Am I in the right thought process here?


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 1, 2015)

I wear full-length UnderArmor HeatGear and a lightweight "coolskin" balaclava. They wick sweat away to keep it out of the foam and fur, and also have the added benefit of helping out a bit at keeping you cool.


----------



## SubarashiUrufuNoUindo (Feb 1, 2015)

I agree with Sniperfreak, I think that is all you need, Since the heats bad having shorts on under underarmor would be very hot


----------



## Bornes (Feb 1, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> They wick sweat away to keep it out of the foam and fur, and also have the added benefit of helping out a bit at keeping you cool.



But if it wicks sweat from your body, doesn't that leave the sweat on top of the underarmor, making it freely able to be absorbed by the foam of the fursuit? That is what I was asking in my opening post.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 1, 2015)

Nah, underarmor works kinda like a wetsuit, it more or less traps the sweat in the fabric.


----------



## rioichi4 (Feb 3, 2015)

I've heard both sides of the argument as far as underarmour and the "wicking" function. I personally wear underarmour heat gear under my suit. I think no matter what you wear, your suit is going to get sweaty. I spray mine with wintermint rubbing alcohol after each wear and then give it a good wash now and then. Basically, just make sure you wear SOMETHING under your suit. I like underarmour because it helps keep me cool while wearing it.


----------

